# Team Spectra Forums



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

To Rodney and t-shirt forums staff:



I would like to request that Team Spectra has its own forums. This is a legitimate company that has sold a many DTG printers, has been active on these forums, and have provided exceptional customer service and follow up as per their clients. 



I strongly feel they are not getting the respect as a legitimate company that they should. Not only did they release their own DTG printer, their own pre-treat machine, but also one of the biggest DTG companies around has followed their lead and become a direct competitor by trying to get in on their success utilizing the same printer. Something they likely would not have done had Team Spectra not done it first. 



I do not own a Spectra DTG printer or pre-treat machine. I just feel you should give credit where credit is due and award Team Spectra their own forum. As a successful small business owner myself I strongly feel they have been treated unfairly. It's time for their own forums. If not, then I kindly ask for a legitimate explanation as to why?!?

Thank you in advance for your time and attention to this matter. I look forward to your reply.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey there,

I will let the site team know about your suggestion, thank you so much for your input.

Have a great day 

~ GP community support


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Rodney agreed for the spectra section, and then they refuse (team spectra), but that would be more useful anyway


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I will let the site team know about your suggestion, thank you so much for your input.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I await your decision.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

jgabby said:


> Rodney agreed for the spectra section, and then they refuse (team spectra), but that would be more useful anyway



I beg to differ on your statement... I've read on a thread that Anthony (Team Spectra) has politely declined a Spectra Section but a statement from Rodney that he agreed.....hmmmm??? 

There's too much politics on this forum!  Here's a "hidden" post and all I did was politely ask...just like the OP of this thread asked 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=509257

This Spectra thread has over 90,000 views and almost 1,000 replies

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t393482.html

I'm almost certain that this post will either be "deleted" "edited" or "hidden"


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I believe my english translation failed ;-)


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

jgaby- you are right, they were offered a section in the past. I am still waiting for my own section. I am going to call it Crazy Town


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

we will see what the mods say, for now just keep voicing your suggestions about the topic 

~ GP community support


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Glad to see that some action is going to be taken in regards to keeping things "transparent" and "equal" for all users, vendors and manufacturers. Now we just have to work on a few other "issues"  and this place will be dang near perfect.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jgabby said:


> Rodney agreed for the spectra section, and then they refuse (team spectra), but that would be more useful anyway


The admin never offered, just said it "May happen someday."
Us at Spectra would like to respectfully decline a section because we feel that one manufacturer in particular gets preferential treatment. Its very apparent to us and the public. We also would not like to have one on TSF due to the fact that, that manufacturer can say whatever he wants on our threads and other manufacturer's threads. Its also apparent to other manufacturers that there is special treatment. We're not the only ones who have expressed concern. I can only express it 2 times, and after that I know I'm not being heard. Not a big deal though and we're not upset. 

No hard feelings from us. This forum has been a great place for people to state their opinions and questions/concerns.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Anthony...you will take a section and you will like it and embrace it!!!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

You're right Eric... Things HAVE to change on this forum. I can tell you that the way its been going I really don't want to be on here.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> You're right Eric... Things HAVE to change on this forum. I can tell you that the way its been going I really don't want to be on here.


It would be so much better for us the users if we all can fix the concerns here on t-shirt forum instead of having to bounce between t-shirt forum and the new forum that you started.

It is very unfair to the using community to not have one place to go to ask questions and to get help. I for one do not want to have to join the new forum just for the DTG part of my business.

It would help if the bickering between various manufacturers and their loyal users cease.

I am a believer that you fix from within not from taking your toys and going somewhere else to play.

So I really hope that the new forum can be closed and we can get the things fixed on this forum that need to be fixed so we can move forward.

I do agree that things must be different going forward ...

And I am one that believes that the Spectra Team should have their own section.!!

just my 2cents...


----------



## AceCustomTees (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthony, I know and understand how you feel on this subject however, from an outsiders perspective.. It will be in the best interest of Spectra to still have their showing on this forum as well, the exposure is here and the public needs to know and feel Spectra is here for them as customers and future customers, so they can make informed and intelligent DTG purchases. If Spectra is not on here, they dont get your wisdom and input... just one mans opinion... (cocks his shotgun)


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

okprinter said:


> It would be so much better for us the users if we all can fix the concerns here on t-shirt forum instead of having to bounce between t-shirt forum and the new forum that you started.
> 
> It is very unfair to the using community to not have one place to go to ask questions and to get help. I for one do not want to have to join the new forum just for the DTG part of my business.
> 
> ...


Agree somewhat. Roy I really think that you're a great guy and thanks for your kind words. Everything started when "They" started going on our customers threads, bullying them, slandering me and my company. Saying my printer was made in China and doing it publicly when in fact its made in USA by our company and not outsourced. 

They even said that they will be my biggest competition on our threads. I mean who goes and does that?!!

I never went onto their threads doing that until it got out of hand. You can only push my buttons about 20 times then I blow lol!


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Agree somewhat. Roy I really think that you're a great guy and thanks for your kind words. Everything started when "They" started going on our customers threads, bullying them, slandering me and my company. Saying my printer was made in China and doing it publicly when in fact its made in USA by our company and not outsourced.
> 
> They even said that they will be my biggest competition on our threads. I mean who goes and does that?!!
> 
> I never went onto their threads doing that until it got out of hand. You can only push my buttons about 20 times then I blow lol!


Anthony, I hope that that is now history and it does not repeat as we go forward...as I agree we do not need that here.

Thank you


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

AceCustomTees said:


> Anthony, I know and understand how you feel on this subject however, from an outsiders perspective.. It will be in the best interest of Spectra to still have their showing on this forum as well, the exposure is here and the public needs to know and feel Spectra is here for them as customers and future customers, so they can make informed and intelligent DTG purchases. If Spectra is not on here, they dont get your wisdom and input... just one mans opinion... (cocks his shotgun)


Thanks buddy. Spectra has been, we are and will always be here for our people. My business was built by word of mouth and my service is superior. If a section is made and if it will help our customers then I would be happy with it. The problem is as we all know is the same thing over and over. 

I don't want to be on a forum where our customers are bullied, I'm slandered and put in a predicament where I get so heated that I start saying stupid crap. Its not me and its healthier that we stay away so we can take better care of our people.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

okprinter said:


> Anthony, I hope that that is now history and it does not repeat as we go forward...as I agree we do not need that here.
> 
> Thank you


I agree completely, was never my style


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> The admin never offered, just said it "May happen someday."
> Us at Spectra would like to respectfully decline a section because we feel that one manufacturer in particular gets preferential treatment. Its very apparent to us and the public. We also would not like to have one on TSF due to the fact that, that manufacturer can say whatever he wants on our threads and other manufacturer's threads. Its also apparent to other manufacturers that there is special treatment. We're not the only ones who have expressed concern. I can only express it 2 times, and after that I know I'm not being heard. Not a big deal though and we're not upset.
> 
> No hard feelings from us. This forum has been a great place for people to state their opinions and questions/concerns.


By declining a section you are being selfish. Your clients and potential clients would like Team Spectra to have it's own forum so it's easier to follow topics of discussion, post questions, and address troubleshooting. 

It shouldn't matter if you feel a competitor is getting preferential treatment or not, what should matter is what's in the best interest of your clients and potential clients. Don't be hard headed and decline something when those that support you are asking for it. 

Put your clients before your pride! I can't make it any more transparent then that.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

marzatplay said:


> By declining a section you are being selfish. Your clients and potential clients would like Team Spectra to have it's own forum so it's easier to follow topics of discussion, post questions, and address troubleshooting.
> 
> It shouldn't matter if you feel a competitor is getting preferential treatment or not, what should matter is what's in the best interest of your clients and potential clients. Don't be hard headed and decline something when those that support you are asking for it.
> 
> Put your clients before your pride! I can't make it any more transparent then that.


I agree with you 100%. I think for our customers it would be beneficial and would be great exposure... My concern is, will all of the hoopla still be going on and if so would it be beneficial for our customers to respond to each other if there is going to be bashing here and there in between or off topic stuff all the time?

This is the felling of Spectra as a whole. Not just my own and our customers have expressed this same feeling... I thank you so much for your posts and your post over the weekend about this section. We just absolutely do not want to be exposed to anymore negativity. 

If they want to put one fine but our customers are already using another forum so they can get the help they need.


----------



## AceCustomTees (Mar 26, 2008)

Dont worry buddy, if anyone tries to bully Ill be there in yours and their corner, I know where to find the bullies and the problematic ones and Im not afraid of face to face confrontations.. Ill protect and defend you  lets just hope it never has to come to that


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

AceCustomTees said:


> Dont worry buddy, if anyone tries to bully Ill be there in yours and their corner, I know where to find the bullies and the problematic ones and Im not afraid of face to face confrontations.. Ill protect and defend you  lets just hope it never has to come to that


Hahahaha thanks man. Well if they want to put a section they can and if it will benefit our customers and they want it on TSF. It would actually give us more exposure and benefit my pocketbook more than my customers....

I don't want to sound like a Negative Newman (my guy version of Negative Nancy lol) but I don't think they will put up a section for us or else it would have been done. Time will tell. If our customers want it and they want it I don't see why it would have been a problem, not like I can't tell them what to do on their site.
I had to buy a forum even though there's like nobody on the other sections and wayyyy more views and responses on our threads any a lot combined. 

Yeah I know Rick, you're not afraid of anything. Me neither. Do or Die lol. I wouldn't want the shotgun pulled out on me either. lol. 

You remind me of my friend Tom. You'll get to know him soon. 

Thanks for having my back. Thanks Marzatplay too. I hope that nothing was a slap in the face to you. I remember being at Jay's office and you calling about the printer for the first time and the same week I was there looking at the printer to distribute it. 

Things have been insane for us. I want to thank our customers and our engineers and Jay. Everyone involved with the design, manufacturing and our friends in the business. Without all of you Spectra DTG would not be what it is today.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*link removed see response*


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Anytime you put anything on the web it is up to be stolen completely or parts of it. This place is great for that. Most the time, even when you think you have the perfect idea-someone has already come up with it. But you HAVE. Now You started something that can not be stopped. I can understand the frustration of not only having your new product copied and thrown in your face. I have been here for a long time-even longer on my other forum name. I have learned to hold back ideas and suggestions here because I know as soon as I do my ideas will be stolen. Don't get me wrong-love this forum, best thing on the web I found. BUT People will see my product and say whoa-I need to be making this! I will just change it a lil bit and drop the price right out of the market. This forum is so much different then it use to be. It was very easy to ask a question and have 20 people start testing and sharing outcomes and solutions ect...Most of them are now distributers. You figured out how to make a professional grade DTG into a fresh new product in the marketplace. delivering a quality product at a reasonable price. Excellent customer service will allow you to continue to prosper and develop. keep your trade secrets -SECRETS until the launch of your next new product(s). I would also consider confidentiality agreements with anyone that you do or speak serious business with. copyright/patent everything you can. Take a few minutes to listen to this-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj4nJ1YEAp4


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Great advice and you're absolutely correct. We don't share much information on the forum anymore due to that fact. We just had to prove ourselves this year and prove that we do make the printer because of all the slander that I am talking about. We're a new company so people will believe whatever the other guy will say because he's had a proven printer. I have been in the DTG biz for close to 7 years so that did help people to trust us a bit but some people did believe what the other person had to say. 

Since having to prove yourself phase is over, we can now focus on the new stuff! Its exciting. I have an FB page for our customers that are approved to add us and see what's new (we had to approve because of spies!) 

We are more quiet about what we're doing


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Leg cramps said:


> *link removed see response*


Good morning all.

I'd like to take this time to state that yes I will be putting up a spectra section in the DTG and in regards to what I'm quoting. Please do not post links to competitor forums as it is against the rules. Subsequent attempts to do so will result in infractions and eventual bans. I'm willing to help and work with all involved to make this a better board, please do not shoot that in the foot by linking to a competitor site, regardless of the fact that it is owned by someone involved in this matter.

Regards

Kyle


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'd like to take this time to state that yes I will be putting up a spectra section in the DTG and in regards to what I'm quoting. Please do not post links to competitor forums as it is against the rules. Subsequent attempts to do so will result in infractions and eventual bans. I'm willing to help and work with all involved to make this a better board, please do not shoot that in the foot by linking to a competitor site, regardless of the fact that it is owned by someone involved in this matter.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kyle!

I think it will be beneficial for forum readers to move these 2 popular threads to the Spectra section:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t393482.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t326825.html

Thanks again


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'd like to take this time to state that yes I will be putting up a spectra section in the DTG and in regards to what I'm quoting. Please do not post links to competitor forums as it is against the rules. Subsequent attempts to do so will result in infractions and eventual bans. I'm willing to help and work with all involved to make this a better board, please do not shoot that in the foot by linking to a competitor site, regardless of the fact that it is owned by someone involved in this matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kyle, looks like things are changing for the better.... I would ask though to re-instate a user by the name of "geardrivenapparel" I feel that some of the tensions that the manufacturer that I am talking about and the worst may have come out of him and Rodney banned him when we all saw his posts and they weren't bad at all. Your forum has brought out a lot of bad in people due to the favoritism. 

I would kindly ask this favor.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would ask though to re-instate a user by the name of "geardrivenapparel" I feel that some of the tensions that the manufacturer that I am talking about and the worst may have come out of him and Rodney banned him when we all saw his posts and they weren't bad at all.


I guess that's a matter of opinion. It was clear he had no respect for the forum by his constant name calling even after repeated warnings. His actions made it pretty clear he didn't want to be here.



> Your forum has brought out a lot of bad in people due to the favoritism.


Just to be clear. There has been no favoritism on the forums. Never has been. 

I stand by every post that I moderated.

I can say without a doubt that I have no reason to favorite any vendor over another. 

Other people see favorites because they are competitors, had bad past dealings with some vendors, were former employees, etc. 

Unlike them, I have no past bad business dealings, no horse in the race, no monetary interest, no favorites whatsoever. I only moderate based on what I see on the forums, not by any drama that happens outside of the forums.

I've done my best to moderate this forum fairly for over 10 years with a myriad (over 250,000) of different personalities, experiences, hostilities, vendors, customers, and lurkers. 

From the feedback that I've received by 100's of people I've met personally at trade shows and that I've talked to via email or PM, the friendly community that I created seems to be well received. There's a reason why this forum has actively grown over the years.

I'm human just like anyone else, but if you've seen what I've seen and had to deal with (most of which I've kept off the forums to avoid this kind of drama), you'd be surprised


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Rodney said:


> I guess that's a matter of opinion. It was clear he had no respect for the forum by his constant name calling even after repeated warnings. His actions made it pretty clear he didn't want to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol then just take our thread off homie. You know you're in the wrong lol. If there wasn't a problem then why would people email your bosses and go over you? Fairly... laughable


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Lol then just take our thread off homie. You know you're in the wrong lol. If there wasn't a problem then why would people email your bosses and go over you? Fairly... laughable





> Lol then just take our thread off homie.


What thread?



> You know you're in the wrong lol.


I'm not sure what you're talking about. 



> If there wasn't a problem then why would people email your bosses and go over you?


I don't have a boss 

There's no "over me". This forum is owned by Vertical Scope, they make the final decisions, I'm just here trying to be helpful 

I explained why some folks with actual biases probably had issues and made complaints (past grudges, past employees, competitors).

I can honestly say my only goal is seeing this forum do well and continue to be a place for the industry to get help and share information 

I'm not here to promote any one manufacturer/vendor/machine/printing method. How many of those complaining can say the same?


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Rodney said:


> I guess that's a matter of opinion. It was clear he had no respect for the forum by his constant name calling even after repeated warnings. His actions made it pretty clear he didn't want to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you install a post "dislike" feature Rodney? That would be very helpful!!

Heck, Facebook is a multi-billion dollar company and it is not as heavily moderated as TSF 

LOL


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Heck, Facebook is a multi-billion dollar company and it is not as heavily moderated as TSF


Some would say that's a good thing some would say that's a bad thing


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Hahahaha very funny... the new Spectra thread.. Your boi didn't tell you?


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Rodney said:


> What thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*My version of Facebook's dislike button* 

*"DISLIKE"*


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Just look on past tsf facebook. Only one brand is on there. Pshhh like Will Smith would say on Fresh Prince. I got liked by a few manufacturers too on my post that says your biased. Why Rodnee?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Hahahaha very funny... the new Spectra thread.. Your boi didn't tell you?





> Your boi didn't tell you?


Homie? Boi? Are you feeling ok?



> Hahahaha very funny... the new Spectra thread


Are you talking about the Spectra forum subsection? That's a little different than a thread 

They asked my advice. I advised and they made their decision to add a Spectra subsection because they thought it would be helpful for users to have information on the machine organized in one place. 

I know you didn't seem want the section, but it's not really for you or Spectra, it's for the community.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Just look on past tsf facebook. Only one brand is on there. Pshhh like Will Smith would say on Fresh Prince. I got liked by a few manufacturers too on my post that says your biased. Why Rodnee?


Those posts are made by Vertical Scope


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Homie? Boi? Are you feeling ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know. Our machine is getting you traffic. Work for free


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Why Rodnee?


Very mature. 



> I got liked by a few manufacturers too on my post that says your biased.


Of course the folks that don't like AA (competitors, past bad dealings, past employees, etc) feel that everything that AA posts is wrong and if every post from AA doesn't get removed then it must be biased.

Are we really touting "liked post" numbers? Out of over 250,000+ members, I would venture to guess a very small percentage feel the forum is run unfairly. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol yeah... Magic eraser worked well for you and your baby. My 1/4 Arab side likes magic carpets. Totally different bit in the same way similar. Gets you where you need to go lol!! $$


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Lol yeah... Magic eraser worked well for you and your baby. My 1/4 Arab side likes magic carpets. Totally different bit in the same way similar. Gets you where you need to go lol!! $$


I'm not even sure what you're saying right now.



> Feeling great. Just had pizza and free beer. At least I am honest about it lol


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol that's the beauty of it no? Don't understand something with hidden meanings?


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Rodney said:


> I'm not even sure what you're saying right now.


C'mon Rodney...there are plenty of "hidden" threads/posts here on TSF  

You know that you have the "Magic Eraser" 

BTW, I've learned to take screen shots of my fair postings here on TSF!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol true.... Should have just stayed away from the post Rodnee. would have looked better for you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> C'mon Rodney...there are plenty of "hidden" threads/posts here on TSF


Yes, when threads get out of hand, they are moderated and the offending posts are moved out of the forum so the topics can stay helpful and back on track instead of getting bogged down with people arguing back and forth.

Also, posts disappear when people realize on their own when they went too far and then go back and delete their posts in the thread to make it look like they didn't say anything wrong.

All those posts are saved if Vertical Scope wants to review them 



> BTW, I've learned to take screen shots of my fair postings here on TSF!


Your version of "fair" is very interesting, but that's a good way to keep records for yourself


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

This is your creation Rodnee and people are upset at your favoritism. Live with it and man up to it. I'm not the manufacturer that cried wolf.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

rodney said:


> yes, when threads get out of hand, they are moderated and the offending posts are moved out of the forum so the topics can stay helpful and back on track instead of getting bogged down with people arguing back and forth.
> 
> Also, posts disappear when people realize on their own when they went too far and then go back and delete their posts in the thread to make it look like they didn't say anything wrong.
> 
> ...


*"tsf dislike"*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> This is your creation Rodnee and people are upset at your favoritism. Live with it and man up to it. I'm not the manufacturer that cried wolf.


Some people are upset because the vendor they don't like gets to exist, so every post of his that stays on the forum feels like favoritism to some (even when there's literally no reason for me to have any favorites.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Some people are upset because the vendor they don't like gets to exist, so every post of his that stays on the forum feels like favoritism to some (even when there's literally no reason for me to have any favorites.


Nope not really. It's obvious to who you like and don't. I'm young. Rather be that than old, wrinkly and worn out so not jealous... anything but that. Money.... pshhh anyone can get that and when you're born into it even better... so no I'm not jealous of that


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Just give up your pride Rodney. Better to do it now then be stubborn. Reinstate Geardrivenapparel too while you're at it. All you have to do is admit you were in the wrong. I do it all the time..


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Talk about pride...

Even the United States Justice system grants murderers a possibility for parole on a life sentence!

It's only a forum for crying out loud!

We are only humans...life is too short to hold grudges 

I'll admit it....I dislike Peter @ AA but I will never *hate *him! 

*Kong gang ul wi ha yo!*


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Thanks Kyle, looks like things are changing for the better.... I would ask though to re-instate a user by the name of "geardrivenapparel" I feel that some of the tensions that the manufacturer that I am talking about and the worst may have come out of him and Rodney banned him when we all saw his posts and they weren't bad at all. Your forum has brought out a lot of bad in people due to the favoritism.
> 
> I would kindly ask this favor.


Seriously? No. I'm not undermining the site admin. He was banned and he'll stay as such. 

Honestly guys, you got the section. Stop. All this is is being a poor winner. Rodney stepped in and defended his decisions, no attacks were made, no insults or trolling. The responses since are not warranted, fair or appropriate. If that's seriously what you lot fought so hard for then why are you acting up now. Just take the win and go on about your business. No more of this back and forth drama, accusations and biases. This is the end of it. Can we all agree to that? Rodney busts his butt for this site and I appreciate it greatly everyone at VS does and I'm sure the vast majority of this site does too. So lets all just be done with it and go back to business. Enough in fighting and silliness. Save it for your facebook group which I have already hear complaints about and am strongly considering deleting with the site link given what I've heard and seen. This is supposed to be a community. All of us. Please treat it as such.

Kyle


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

I never understand why people that populate forums such as this one that are run and paid for privately by others see the forum as some sort of democracy. Some of these folks (generic) sometimes act like the forum even owes them something because they have 500 posts or they posted the latest picture of the newest thing-a-mabob.

We as forum members are allowed to lurk, comment, enjoy , upload files, post pictures and even like or dislike posts made by other members most of the time at no cost what so ever to us members (someone DOES pay the forum bills - it ain't free).

The site admins (mostly good volunteer people appointed by the site owners to help police the site to keep it a nice clean family oriented place) only ask us to follow a handful of "forum common" rules that are set into place.

The option that we forum members have is very simple. Follow the expected rules (which you agreed to abide by when you signed up on the forum) and enjoy the benefits that are plentiful within or simply leave and do your thing elsewhere.

While most people do like to watch a little drama now and then constant bickering and endless drama gets very old pretty quickly and demeans the reputation of the forum.

I have owned and operated a couple of forums of my own and admined a few too back in the day and if a forum is not run correctly and the constant trouble makers aren't shown the exit door the site will decay from "drama pollution" over time. 

Rules are rules. We all know that.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Kyle and Geno I couldn't agree more with you. It doesn't matter when the bickering started, just matters how. We were basically picked on so much that our customers starting biting back. There also (other manufacturers agree no matter what the administration says) that there is a bias. I only stand up for myself. I am not then unclassy guy to jump on someone else's threads and say I have 6,7, or 8 figures in the bank or tell my competition that I will put them out of business.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Also Kyle its not my Facebook page


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Thanks Kyle and Geno I couldn't agree more with you. It doesn't matter when the bickering started, just matters how. We were basically picked on so much that our customers starting biting back. There also (other manufacturers agree no matter what the administration says) that there is a bias. I only stand up for myself. I am not then unclassy guy to jump on someone else's threads and say I have 6,7, or 8 figures in the bank or tell my competition that I will put them out of business.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


"Your" in the context of the facebook group referred to the fact that you and a few others have links to it. I did not mean to imply I assume your ownership. 

Whatever may or may not have happened is now past and will be treated as such. Future instances can and will be dealt with as they happen. My issue is not with what caused this tension. It's that it doesn't belong on here. It's simple, just because someone else does it, doesn't mean it's ok for anyone. Any rude action taken like that will be documented and dealt most likely by Rodney since he's here more often than I can be and again we appreciate his work. Every member will be dealt with the same, regardless of vendor status or not. Infractions will be issued followed by bans.

Regards

Kyle


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Admin4Tee's said:


> "Your" in the context of the facebook group referred to the fact that you and a few others have links to it. I did not mean to imply I assume your ownership.
> 
> Whatever may or may not have happened is now past and will be treated as such. Future instances can and will be dealt with as they happen. My issue is not with what caused this tension. It's that it doesn't belong on here. It's simple, just because someone else does it, doesn't mean it's ok for anyone. Any rude action taken like that will be documented and dealt most likely by Rodney since he's here more often than I can be and again we appreciate his work. Every member will be dealt with the same, regardless of vendor status or not. Infractions will be issued followed by bans.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I hope we can move forward. Everything you have done is appreciated. 

No problem, I don't own it and yeah people started the whole Facebook thing because of all this. Hope we can all move forward.

Again, thank you for the section, it will help out our customers and give them a place to connect. I don't try to promote and let the users talk to each other. I know that I am not paying for ads too but have offered in the past.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Thank you for the section and @DTGPRINTERPARTS ... Dude! You have to learn when to stop or let go of grudges. WTF?!? Really? Your follow up posts after a Spectra section was granted are out of line. SMH


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

marzatplay said:


> Thank you for the section and @DTGPRINTERPARTS ... Dude! You have to learn when to stop or let go of grudges. WTF?!? Really? Your follow up posts after a Spectra section was granted are out of line. SMH


Lol somewhat true. I'm not going to say anymore though. Just going to let it be but I really do stand firm on my thoughts that a ban on some people were in warranted but whatever. I don't have a grudge. It's the feeling of the company as a whole and our customers. If I can't voice our opinions nobody else will.

Thanks for your help


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Lol somewhat true. I'm not going to say anymore though. Just going to let it be but I really do stand firm on my thoughts that a ban on some people were in warranted but whatever. I don't have a grudge. It's the feeling of the company as a whole and our customers. If I can't voice our opinions nobody else will.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Reading my post the next day, I want to apologize if I came off rude myself or stepped out of line. I think I'm going to stay away from anymore drama here because it's easy to get caught up in it in the heat of the moment. 

Thank you again to staff at TSF for the Spectra section. 'nuff said.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

marzatplay said:


> Reading my post the next day, I want to apologize if I came off rude myself or stepped out of line. I think I'm going to stay away from anymore drama here because it's easy to get caught up in it in the heat of the moment.
> 
> Thank you again to staff at TSF for the Spectra section. 'nuff said.


Nah buddy, you are right and right again. Agreed, save the drama for the dtg Momma's lol. I don't think it will happen anymore and we can all move forward. You were not in the wrong at all. No apologies necessary! 

I will admit, you put me in my place lol! (Bowing down )


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

You are our champion! In my inner circle I will now pronounce you as The TSF Monk!

Thanks again my friend and thanks to everyone else who had a hand. Big thanks to Eric Deem at Belquette and our customers. Murtceps my dude you are da bomb.
Thanks to all manufacturer's who voiced their opinions as well. 

Thank you Kyle as well for your consideration, it may seem like we are ungrateful but it's really not. There's over a years frustrations there.


----------



## Wdsafsf (Oct 13, 2015)

I've read on a thread that Anthony (Team Spectra) has politely declined a casesam Spectra Section but a statement from Rodney that he agreed


----------

